# need baby boar advise



## funkyfarms (Oct 25, 2013)

I went outside today to check on the goats I found one of my baby's nose in the corner. So I picked her up to look at her and one side of her eye what's crusted over. So I took a warm wet cloth and clean it off to find that looks like she's blind in that one eye. It has that greyish blue look. She's two weeks old and this had to happen over the night I went ahead and gave her to cc's of B complex. Any other advice


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Put eye antibiotic ointment in her eye 4 times a day.


----------



## BCG (Jun 30, 2012)

Check her eye lids to make sure they are not rolled in. It's common for new babies to have low lids rolled in and the lashes irritate the eye to the point you described.

If the lids are rolled, you'll need to roll them out by petting downward from lid to cheek. This will need to be done several times a day and antibiotics added to eye.

If the lid won't stay out where it should be after a few days, you may need to insert a bubble of penicillin in the lid to hold it out.

If the lid is not the issue, maybe pink eye?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

could be pink eye, but also check to see if her lashes point inward toward the eye...this wil irritate the eye...the ointment will help either way...butif the lashes are inward you will need to roll the lid outward and tape it or have a vet secure it until its retrained..its called Entropion...


----------



## funkyfarms (Oct 25, 2013)

Thanks for all the responses we have done all these things unfortunately I think we've lost the eye it's completely white now


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

It can still be saved...if the eye lid is not inward, allowing the lashes to cause irritation, then be sure to take a good look for anything in the eye, hay, dirt,anything, flush it with a clean saline solution to be sure...if there is NO RED LUMP..which would be an ulcer...you can use Pencillin, tylan 200 or LA 200 as an eye drop..just pull out a cc or so and remove the needle and drop in the eye..you can also use a triple antibiotic cream, like neosporum in the eye ..keep the eye area clean and dry as possible...do the drops 3 times a day and the cream 4 times a day...dont give up on it...it can take a few days to see any improvment..
LEFT untreated can cause the little one to go blind and if infected the infection can spread inward, this would not be a happy outcome...so treatment now is important..


----------



## springkids (Sep 12, 2013)

funkyfarms said:


> Thanks for all the responses we have done all these things unfortunately I think we've lost the eye it's completely white now


The good news is if it is pink eye and the eye has turned completely white it can still heal and normal vision return. I'm not sure if that applies to other eye issues or not. We had a few get pink eye a couple years back. I was devastated when the eye turned white but we kept working with it and the eye returned to normal. I'm thinking it took a couple weeks but I can't remember for sure.


----------

